# Crescent from Charlottesville to Greenville, SC newbie



## Bigjwood (Jun 26, 2018)

First time on Amtrak since I was a kid. A few questions floating around in my head.

1. How crowded will it be? Leaving 7/3 at 9 pm. Hoping to get a window seat and no neighbor.

2. Are delays common?

3. Can I bring adult beverages?

TIA


----------



## pennyk (Jun 26, 2018)

That is not a route I regularly take, so I have no idea whether you will be able to get a window seat and no neighbor. Frankly, I would not count on it during the busy summer season.

I have been watching the Crescent and there are frequent delays, but the majority of the delays are after Atlanta.

Regarding adult beverages, you can carry them in the luggage, but, in coach, you cannot consume your personal adult beverages. If you purchase alcohol in the cafe car, you will be able to consume it on board.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 26, 2018)

Bigjwood said:


> 1. How crowded will it be? Leaving 7/3 at 9 pm. Hoping to get a window seat and no neighbor.


It really varies, I haven't taken the Crescent much, but it often depends on the day. If you do end up with an empty seat next to you, feel free to stretch out a bit, but make sure that you can quickly and easily migrate back into your designated seat, in the event that someone boards and does need that seat.



Bigjwood said:


> 2. Are delays common?


The Crescent has been experiencing frequent delays lately, so according to this site (which I love), the average delay on the southbound Crescent departing Charlottesville, is 23 minutes. Meanwhile, the average delay of the Crescent into Greensboro is 51 minutes.



Bigjwood said:


> 3. Can I bring adult beverages?


Coach passengers are not allowed to consume their own alcoholic beverages onboard. If you buy a hard beverage in the snack car or dining car, you are allowed to consume it there, but not at your seat. Just to emphasize this, you can not consume any alcoholic beverages that you brought onboard yourself, regardless of what car you're in.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Bigjwood said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Can I bring adult beverages?
> ...


Correction: If it is purchased onboard, it can be consumed at your seat!

Example- If you purchase a beer, it can be consumed at your seat - the same as soda or coffee.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 26, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Bigjwood said:
> 
> 
> > 1. How crowded will it be? Leaving 7/3 at 9 pm. Hoping to get a window seat and no neighbor.
> ...


You can consume your own alcoholic beverage if you're in a sleeper and consume it in your room.


----------



## bigjwood (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Im sure my father-in-law wouldnt mind a delay. Hes picking me up with a scheduled arrival of 5 am.

Charlottesville station is attached to a nice wing/sports bar. Not a bad place to kill time if Im waiting for 19 to show up.


----------



## jebr (Jun 27, 2018)

cpotisch said:


> Bigjwood said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Can I bring adult beverages?
> ...


This part is incorrect.

Any alcohol purchased onboard the train from the cafe or dining car can be consumed anywhere on the train, with the possible exception of bringing a drink in from the cafe car to the diner car to eat a meal (I'm not sure how they would treat that situation.)

Any alcohol that's not purchased onboard the train from the cafe or dining car can only be consumed in a private sleeper accommodation.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 27, 2018)

jebr said:


> cpotisch said:
> 
> 
> > Bigjwood said:
> ...


Thanks. Would have sworn that that wasn't the case.


----------

